# Stuttgart - looking for (A)D&D group



## Alexandrito (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi, 

I'm a 25 y.o. moving to Stuttgart in one or two months. I would very much like to be DM for a group there, though prefereably in English, not german. I've been playing 2nd edition Ad&d for eight years, and made some first contact with 3rd edition (though not as a DM). I'm thinking of a Planescape campaign. Please contact me by email if you're interested.


----------



## koranith (Oct 7, 2009)

Are you still looking?  I've never played palnscape, but wouldn't mind giving it a whirl.  For the past decade or so I've been running a Dragonlance campaign.  I have just relocated to the Stuttgart area and am looking for a group (to either DM or play in) for either 2nd, 3rd, or 3.5.


----------



## thedmstrikes (Oct 11, 2009)

I am near Stuttgart.  I tried to send an eamil, but the option had been disabled by an administrator.  I have also been trying to get a game going in the area.  I am currently up to five potential players and we are looking to start after the holidays.  It has been so long since I have been a player, I would probably make a horrible player, but that does not mean I will not try...

You can email me at thedmstrikes@yahoo.com if you want to hear more.


----------

